# Safety Issue with Harness



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro wears a harness. He has 2 types. Ones that have the leash hook in the front ( which helps with his pulling) and the other is the normal type which has the leash hook in the middle of his shoulders. 

In the last week , he was majorly spooked twice by things and he managed to pull his way out of both types of harnesses. Thankfully, this was right outside the house and he just got free and ran inside.

But now I am worried sick. This could have happened when we were walking out or were in a busy area. 

I have double checked the harnesses. After the first scare, I tightened them even more and he still got out. 

I am feeling paranoid enough to not take him out for walks and just let him run around in the yard. 

What can I do to ensure that this does not happen again?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Many dogs can wriggle out of harnesses - you can either get a halti link http://www.amazon.co.uk/Company-of-Animals-H001-Halti/dp/B0055T304E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459856751&sr=8-1&keywords=halti+collar+linkwhich attaches the harness to the collar, use a double ended lead attached to harness and collar or you can get a harness with extra straps which is virtually escape proof https://www.monsterpetsupplies.co.uk/dog/dog-harnesses/ruffwear-web-master-harness?gclid=CJiJj9K298sCFegp0wodJnAP2A

More importantly I think I would be going back to basics with building his confidence in the outside world so lots of yummy treats even with you just sat outside your front door


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I can imagine your frustration and especially if he is still able to get out. What kind of harnesses are you using? Never had such a problem with my harness.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie would occasionally do the same thing so I fashioned a safety strap that went up to her collar. (she always hated the harness) She now wears a wide (it's wide so that it doesn't cut into her neck and make her choke) martingale collar adjusted so that when she pulls it will tighten just enough to be firm around her neck and not able to slip over her head.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max can escape his harness too. I only use it as a travelling device not for walking.i prefer a collar and lead to walk with.


----------



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

Penny wears a ruffwear webmaster harness which is very good for dogs that escape a normal harness. I purchased it from active hound, it maybe worth a go. It was quite expensive but at least I know she is secure.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Both mine can slip their harnesses, so if I'm walking in a busy area I will make sure I clip their halti training lead to both their collar and harness. 
Recently Molly was being pestered by a friends staffie which Molly found irritating so she slipped her harness, thankfully we were just outside someone's house so Molly ran inside.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thank you all! I will look into all the recommendations. Hopefully will find something which stops him from being a Houdidni!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

